# charlie spay today



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

Just dropped charlie at the vets for her spay op! I have read all the different experiances etc on here an am sure she will be fine - but anyone got any good tips for aftercare when i bring my baby home later! feeling a bit guilty at the mo - i walked her to the vets an she trotted in without a care in the world - no idea what is awaiting her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Steph ... 

A couple of really good spay experiences here :

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/12/30/poppys-spaying/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/24/bettys-keyhole-spay-story/

Thank you to Simon and Colin .. really useful info xxx

Thinking of you and of course Charlie today xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah I am sure Charlie will be fine  We did buy Beau a couple of babygros as advised by some people on here and we were glad we did as she hated the cone (some don't mind it) plus she did look cute in them  Wont be long and you can have her back for a cuddle x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just have a calm night tonight....get a blanket and sit with her on the floor she might need a little extra love


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

thanx all - babygros sound like a good idea - very cute ha h Hubby (mark) planning on sleeping downstairs with her tonight and hes taken tomorrow off to stay with her all day!
have spoken to the vets - she is fine an ready for pick up at 415


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww I hope Charlie is ok!
We have this with Vincent on Monday, our little babies grow up so fast :'(


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww hope she's okay  She'll be home soon! Izzie wouldn't look at my dad when he we went to pick her up because he took her to drop her off  But she got over it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hope Charlie's spay went ok and wishing her a quick recovery.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Hi. How's Charlie? Sure she will be fine and bouncing found tomorrow like nothing ever happened !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We are all thinking of you Charlie xxx


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

hi - brought charlie home at 430 very subdued  she has just been lay on the rug with a blanket over her all evening - just a few half hearted wags as each of the kids an hub and ihave come for acuddle etc she has had a few licks of water an a tiny piece of chicken - hubby will sleep downstairs with her tonight - hoping she will feel more herself in the morning! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww poor Charlie  Fingers crossed she'll feel better tomorrow! x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope Charlie is feeling happier this morning x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope Charlie is feeling a touch better today. Give her a few days....she probably hurts a bit the poor thing.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh a very delicate Charlie ... lots of gentle hugs


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Steph

Cara, Derek and I send her hugs too. Hope she's getting on ok

K x


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

charlie update - mark been at home with her all day - lots of love and cuddles (think shes def worked out how to milk it!) but to be fair shes brighter than when i left her this morn but still not a happy pupstill lay on the rug covered with a blanket sharing some crisps with abbie (naughty i know but ) the cone the vet gave us was ridiculous -she couldnt even lift her head up -just added to the misery mark has made a sortt of tube bandage around her middle using cotton ski snood -seems to keep the scar covered so she cant lick! thanks for all your kind wishes xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Steph many on here have used babygrows or dog tshirts instead of the cones ... this may help Charlie feel more comfortable  

Hugs to you and Charlie


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We hope that Charlie is feeling brighter soon and as I have said before and Jojo has reiterated I would definitely get babygrows or t-shirts for her as can be picked up cheaply in the sales at the moment. We got Beau one slightly larger than needed as it allowed air to circulate and when she needed to go outside we just undid the poppers for her  x


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

yep we got the babygrow for her yesterday - works brilliantly but very comical charlie 100% better now - much more like her normal self  only prob now- as mentioned by others- is stopping her jumping onto sofas etc an playing too rough!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

jamsB said:


> yep we got the babygrow for her yesterday - works brilliantly but very comical charlie 100% better now - much more like her normal self  only prob now- as mentioned by others- is stopping her jumping onto sofas etc an playing too rough!!!


You need to give me the baby grow lesson at our next meet.


----------

